# Mid Winter Swap - Western PA



## Howard Gordon (Nov 14, 2017)

Mark your calendar. This is a well attended show, and always a lot of fun! -- Thanks, Howard


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## monark-man (Nov 17, 2017)

always a great Winter meet.you can  stay at the motel where the swap meet is. good place for information and parts.      //////////////// Monark-Man


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 9, 2018)

BTTT its coming fast!


----------



## monark-man (Jan 12, 2018)

Jan. 12  I just looked at the weather for the   Butler  meet,  it looks great for next weekend. I will be their.///////////////monark-man


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 12, 2018)

monark-man said:


> Jan. 12  I just looked at the weather for the   Butler  meet,  it looks great for next weekend. I will be their.///////////////monark-man



Chester,
Date is Jan 21 2018 you transposed numbers.
Mike


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2018)

coming up Sunday ,see you all there.


----------

